# Jumping Critique



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

You look GREAT to me! I wish I was that secure over large jumps. I am sure some of the other ladies and gents will have more knowledgable advice.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

You look awesome to me.  The only thing I can see is that in the first picture you need to open up your hip angle, because it almost looks like you're about to take a nose-dive into his neck. Other than that you look superb.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Are these all the same rider? I only ask because all 4 have a different jumping style and I want to say body type. I'm generally not a skeptical one, but they just seem different. 

Pic one... I'd suspect you make a lot of movement with your upper body. It can be hard to jump a horse this hollow. I would work this horse through grids to try to encourage it to jump round and correct. 

Pic 2... rider seems really insecure/defensive. You're almost jumping ahead and rotating your hand back, did you get jumped out of balance, causing you to release backwards? 

Pic 3... though small is by far the best position. Your centered, out of the saddle just enough and giving plenty with your hand... an auto release is all this pic needs to be perfect. 

Pic 4... though it's dark, the light under the riders elbows and exaggerated butt lifting (is the term officially duck butt now?) would lead me to believe that the rider is ducking if not jumping ahead. Staying centered over the horse, with elbows near your sides, not out like wings (your horse is flying not you, lol), would make for a much nicer picture. I envy how tidy this horse is.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

MudPaint said:


> Are these all the same rider? I only ask because all 4 have a different jumping style and I want to say body type. I'm generally not a skeptical one, but they just seem different.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> i kinda thought the same thing...


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ agreeeeed. First rider kinda looks nothing like the other ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeah, those are like 4 totally different jumping positions xD ...OP?


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sphi said:


> Yeah, those are like 4 totally different jumping positions xD ...OP?


On this episode of "The Maury Show"....


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

Pic 1~ You're bending and not going as far forward as I would look for. The horse is sharp and looks un-willing, I'd work with him on jumping.

Pic 2~ Your hands are back and tight. It looks like you;re pulling the horse's head backwards and it causes a un-natrual looking horse.

Pic 3~ Something I;ve noticed in ALL of these. The rider looks like they're falling backwards and at the same time there hands are being pulled forward causeing the body to be stretched out. It is the best postition but so far they all need work.

Pic 4~ The riders back looks "sway". It looks odd and un-natural.

All the riders look different. It looks like 4 different people are you sure it's all the same person?


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Pic 1 - The rider has collapsed her upper body. She needs to sit up more and keep connection with the horse over the jump, not throw him away over it.

Pic 2 - The rider needs to work on her release.

Pic 3 - The rider looks good, but I can't tell because this picture is small and of poor quality.

Pic 4 - The rider is arching her back over the jump; it needs to remain straight. She also needs to lift her upper body and not collapse and lay down on the horse's neck...


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

MudPaint said:


> Are these all the same rider? I only ask because all 4 have a different jumping style and I want to say body type. I'm generally not a skeptical one, but they just seem different.
> 
> Pic one... I'd suspect you make a lot of movement with your upper body. It can be hard to jump a horse this hollow. I would work this horse through grids to try to encourage it to jump round and correct.
> 
> ...



THIS. The first picture really stood out to me in that it looked like you threw yourself up your horses neck and ducked your head down. Allow your horse to come up to you, allow your body to meet him half way so your aren't throwing yourself up the neck. Otherwise, everything MudPaint said was spot on!


----------



## TheBigCheese (Aug 14, 2009)

There is no way those 4 photos are of the same rider. Where did the OP go?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

probably disapeared when we all didnt say 'OMG you are the best rider ever!!!!'


----------

